# my diet



## liftheavy61 (Aug 31, 2003)

i am trying to gain 20 pounds right now and loose the fat in my lower back and stomache. my current diet is:

breakfast: a protein sahke with a scoop of ice cream and a piece of fruit and my vitamins

lucnh: meal replacement/protein bar

pre workout: protein bar

when i get home:1 can of tuna,meat(usually steak or chicken),baked potato and vegetables

before bed: protein shake with a scoop of ice cream

any suggestions to make it better would be great thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hi there mate, first thing i'd say is not enough real food!! .. you are depending too much on shakes/bars. If you want to gain weight i'd say shakes/bars are to be used in addition to your regular meals - NOT in place of them.

also, if you add that lot up I reckon its not actually that many calories ....

how much you weigh?

L


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

First thing you need to do, is know how many Calories your body needs depending on bulking or cutting. You definitily need more real food. I (and many people I know) eat 3-4 real meals a day and use protien supplements for the long spaces between meals. Start with breakfast (real food) and 2-3 hours later have a protien drink, then lunch (real food) and 2-3 hours later protien drink ect... Count how many grams of protien you need and maybe put in an extra shake with one of your meals If your not getting enough protien.

Protien: Chicken, eggs, ect....

Complex Carbs: Broccoli, %100 rolled oats, ect....

Fats: Flax seed oil, natural peanutbutter ect... ( I usually don't worry about the fats because I know there in some of my snacks through out the day).

I wouldn't eat protien bars, your better off using the shakes and real food.IMO


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Good advice there. Also, you really need to define your goal more clearly. It's difficult to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. You're pulling yourself in two different directions, since to lose fat you generally need to be in a negative calorie balance (burning more than you eat) and to gain muscle you need to be in positive calorie balance. So my advice would be to pick one of the two goals and do that, then work towards the other goal.

If you primarily want to bulk, then you do really need to add more real food. And I'd say cut out the ice cream. Ice cream is empty calories. As far as the nutrients go, you are probably just about meeting your protein requirements depending on your size, but your only proper source of carbohydrates is the potato. As I've said elsewhere, carbs are really important in fueling muscle growth. Protein is the material to synthesize the muscle, but carbs are what actually put it to work. To effectively bulk you need 2 or 3 times as many grams of carbs as protein.

If you want to diet down a bit, that diet wouldn't be too bad if you dropped the ice cream - high protein, lower carbs (although probably a little too low). Some healthy fat and a little extra protein wouldn't go a miss.

Whey protein and simple carbs immediately post workout wouldnt be a bad idea either.

Assuming you choose to bulk first, a quick fix would be:

1. Replace breakfast shake with eggs and oatmeal

2. Have a snack between breakfast and lunch of a meal replacement or protein shake with some carbs (E.g. fruit)

3. Eat a meal like your evening one for lunch.

4. Add the postworkout shake and simple carbs in.

5. Stick with your current evening meal.

6. Make sure your nightime protein shake is mainly casein based so that it takes longer to digest and sustains you through some of the night.

That would be a good start. Best of luck to you mate, hope thats of some help.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can add some creatine in there somewhere for cell volumization.

I would also stick to some heavy compound exercises and hit each muscle once a week.


----------



## liftheavy61 (Aug 31, 2003)

well,its really really hard to get one a real good diet,because i am still in high school. there is not much choice for food at lunch,in fact nothing healthy at all. and i am not old enugh to drive yet either,to run home and get some real food in for lifting. plus i lift with football so i dont have much choice on our workouts. if there are any more suggestions i'd appreciate it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, here is a suggestion and I will make it as easy as possible. I do this cuz I am lazy myself (not saying that you are). Here goes.

You can bake some potatoes and bake about 5-7 at a time or even more. After they are done just throw them in a brown paper bag and grab 1 or 2 a day for lunch. I eat them cold and just with a little salt they are not bad.

Eggs, I have an egg cooker. I hard boil 12 eggs at a time and I just take 4 eggs a day to my work.

I eat the tuna out of a can with the pop top lid and that is 22 grams of protein with the solid white albacore. I have an avacado tree in the back yard and I use a small avacado with a can of tuna instead of mayonase.

Apples, easy with this one just toss it into a brown paper bag and take to school.

Fruits are real easy and so are vege's, carrots just toss them in.

Toss a piece of cheese in there if you want to eat with your veges to make them taste better.

Tuna and eggs would be ok (protein) and so would one protein shake while you are at school then when you get home you can have your Mom cook you a big juicy steak. MMMmmmm Now I am hungry.

All easy stuff and much cheaper than the powdered stuff and has much more vitamins and fiber in it.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *I have an avacado tree in the back yard*


 Oh, to live somewhere hot like California.....

If I tried to grow an avacado here in norn iron, it would first laugh at me, then die!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

liftheavy61,

That's good advice from hackskii. Eating well doesn't have to be expensive. A can of tuna with a bagel and a piece of fruit is a good meal and costs hardly anything. Same goes for eggs.


----------



## liftheavy61 (Aug 31, 2003)

ok i think i found a diet that is working pretty well:

breakfast:shake with eggs and fruit

lunch:2 cans of tuna and potato

pre workout: protein bar

post workout/dinner:steak potato veggies

night time:shake

i like it so far, im just hvaing trouble going from eating whatever i want to this. the cravings are tough to deal with. also,if you have anysuggestions for me to gain weight i'd appreciate it. cuz im 186 now,and looking to be around 205 by end of the school year,and i want to be 215 by next football season. tahnks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

liftheavy61

Breakfast: Oatmeal with a scoop (whey) and just a pad of butter. Vitamins and minerals

Brunch: apple small can of tuna and a fat, like olives (2-3).

Lunch: Broccoli, rice, chicken breast.

Post Lunch: bar or drink.

post workout: potato, steak 6-8 OZ. Small handfull peanuts.

Dinner: Peas 1/4 cup, Corn1/4 cup, Chicken breast. Still feel hungry have some celery with peanut butter. Just dont go overboard.

Sleep time: 1/2 cup frozen yougert, 1/2 scoop whey, 6 peanuts.

L-Arginine and L-Ornithine before bed, supposed to up the GH but I am taking HGH so I dont take that even though I have it.

Drink lots of water maybe 64+ a day. If you feel hungry then eat more, but better yet just add a meal if you are losing weight.

Eat the bigger meals in the morning and then taper off at night.

Traditionally, fruits in the morning and vegges in the afternoon (dont know why but this is what I was taught).

Fill the tank in the morning and use it during the day. I have had better results with keeping the blood sugar levels stable and this required me to eat small meals and with good quality. Did not feel tired and had massive energy throught the day.

I know this is not for everyone but it worked for me. If you want me to give you more diet stuff just ask.

Fiber is important in the diet too but this is rarely discussed in BBG.


----------



## liftheavy61 (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the help,one thing is im allergic to nuts and peanut butter


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by liftheavy61
> 
> *thanks for the help,one thing is im allergic to nuts and peanut butter *


 This is totally off topic, but I saw a programme on tv the other night about parasites.

They said that worms (like tapeworms) can stop a lot of people's allergies. People were deliberately infecting themselves with these things to try and deal with their allergy.

They said it might even be a viable treatment for asthma!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had a parisite that lived with me and when she left she took all my stuff with her when I was on vacation. I did not even have toilet paper when she left. That paraside did nothing for me except clean out my pipes once a week. OOPS


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I just got rid of one of those too!


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *I had a parisite that lived with me and when she left she took all my stuff with her when I was on vacation. I did not even have toilet paper when she left. That paraside did nothing for me except clean out my pipes once a week. OOPS *


 LOL

I hope you'd had a good relaxing holiday!


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

hackskii,

Just a question, How come your post work out meal 'potato, steak 6-8 OZ. Small handfull peanuts'

I have protein powder and some simple carbs (50/50 mix of dextrose and malto) then as a post post work out meal one like you have (meat and starchy carbs). Since after a workout;

1. Glycogen Stores are low

2. Protein Breakdown is increased

3. Muscle Protein Balance is negative

For the reason of high G.I carbs with fast digesting/acting protein (ALA before this meal). I also add come glutmine and some other BCAA's

Good point about the fiber, many people do not have enought, I take ground physillium husk and some fiber 1 cerial.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Seconded, what???


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

glad i am not the only one!


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, I was just asking hackskii about his post workout food choices, and his reasoning

And describing mine (with reasoning)


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

oh i am interested to hear this too i need a good post workout meal mine is currently 2 chicken breasts and a baked potato cottage cheese and tuna

a bit bored of it though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, guys just found this. Question was asked 2-22-04

Responding 05-12-04, only been 3 months later

I might be a little slow. I have a good excuse, "I never saw it"!

Musclehead, I dont eat alot of the processed foods.

I dont like the bars, the drinks, the powders.

I like the better protein sources and feel that meats, chicken, fish and especially eggs are better than the powders. I can go into detail further on this for my reasoning why (upon request).

I try and eat ballanced unless I am bulking then I up the carbs, and everything

If I am deiting then I drop the carbs.

My favorite way to eat is the 40-30-30 method.

I cook up all my food the night before, then toss everything into my lunch box and eat it every few hours a day.

I hate to eat before a workout as it not only makes me feel slow but weighted down during my lifting and is quite a distraction.

I dont eat alot of simple carbs (alot of guys do) I also train from 11:00-11:30 every day except Saturday and lifting for 20 minutes wont deplete my glycogen stores, also

At the time about between 11:30-12:00 when I do eat, I dont like to eat the simple carbs that early. I am up at 5:00 every morning and eat the simple carbs early then when the afternoon wears on I switch over to the lower glycemic index carbs.

I personally have a problem with weight gain and literally have to watch what I eat.

Except when I cycle then its on in the eating department. Hey, what the heck food tasts better too.

I have eaten many diffrent ways growing up and did not notice much except dieting down. I have made steady gains for the last 28 years and am not into this for anything other in looking good for my age.

I used to eat everything i could get my hands on when I was young and never gain weight, now I find the opposite happening.

I find I have a problem with insuline resistence and try to keep this in check as much as possible for health reasons.

Again, sorry for not posting a few months earlier


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I had a parisite that lived with me and when she left she took all my stuff with her when I was on vacation. I did not even have toilet paper when she left. That paraside did nothing for me except clean out my pipes once a week. OOPS


now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 15, 2004)

I had one of those, too. She floated off with the magnum of loose change we'd been saving for yonks. Ten days later I got a letter from her telling me how much was in it - £301-22p. Was I mad!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Musclehead, I dont eat alot of the processed foods.
> 
> I dont like the bars, the drinks, the powders.
> 
> I like the better protein sources and feel that meats, chicken, fish and especially eggs are better than the powders.


Very important point being made here and if more people thought like this, their would be a lot more monsters in the gyms!!!!!

WHOLE FOOD IS THE WAY TO GO!!!!!!

I wrote an article for MT which kind of ties in to this, I will find it now.....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

should I rely on protein powders

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi folks,

I was asked once a very good question regarding why I advise against supplementing protein powders in high amounts. Now this got me thinking and I decided to write my opinions for others to read and think for themselves.

I would like to say that this is only my view on the subject and in no way am I telling people that I have hard scientific evidence to back up my thoughts. So as I said before, this post is designed to make others think a little instead of listening to all the data shoved at us by supps companies and taking it for granted that they are correct.

My theories are all based on trial and error in bodybuilding and even if I learn something new, I will try it before I agree/disagree with it because proof is in the pudding.

I believe that people place too much trust in protein supplements as opposed to the whole food option.

Now I agree with protein powders PWO mainly cos I would yak if I ate more than a few rice cakes and fruit at this time! Chicken and rice is out of the Q here but I have used blended tuna and fruit PWO.

The only other time I use whey is if I miss a meal or cant possably eat food due to inconveinience ( Which is not very often )

There are two reasons why I opt for whole food.

The first is that in 11 years of training I've used every single fad supplement going ( anyone remember cybergenics LOL? ) I dont think I can credit an ounce of mass to using supplementss. I've gone from no food and supplements only!!!!, to all whole food and no supplements.

I agree that using supplemented protein powders only is extreme and that no one here ever trys this but never the less, I shrunk LOL Stupid young lad!

I went through periods where I used 3-4 meals and 3-4 drinks and when I eliminated the shakes I noticed no loss of mass. Similarly when I started to use the drinks again I experienced no increase in mass either!

The second reason, one that I have posted before was learned during my diet.

My diet plan for last years show consisted of one food meal followed by one supplement meal, and so on... When the diet started to bite I went hypoglycemic after the supplement meals but never after the food meals.

Near to the show all my foods changed to solids and not only did I feel like a new man, but the quality of my appearance improved dramatically!! This spoke volumes to me and if supplements were no good to me dieting, then why would they be bulking.

I now use whole food only and am growing faster than ever guys, whole food IMO works better, period.

I think a lot of the high protein theories are concocted by supplement companies that want to sell! They tell us that we need X amount of protein per day that is sooooo high that we could only consume this derived of food and supplements combined.

I am in close assosiation with a partner in a supplement company and he only eats whole food as well. He even told me once to cut back my supplement intake to PWO and inconveinient times! Now what could he possably have to gain by this?

IMO 400g of protein 70/30 food to powder works no better than 300g whole food only!

I agree that its hard for newbies to eat so much but IMO they will gain a lot on a little anyway. Thats why I always recomend they start at 3-4 whole food meals containing quality P,C&F ( which lets face it, in this day and age is nearly always an improvement on their current diets ). When they are used to this and their apetites/stomachs have stretched, they can then increas by a meal at a time.

I also feel that supps these days are very over priced for the benefit they give, which is disheartening for young guys aspiring to Ronnie or Jay, thinking that a tub with the picture of a pro on will make them that big too!!! I remember my first tub of protabelise EM by a company called Cybergenics. It was supposed to be designed specifically for a mesomorph...yeh right! It cost over £20= and I hoped I would only need to take for a year or so to get to 16 stone or so and then I could stop spending out LOL LOL

I am constantly on the go as well guys, it just takes a little thinking to get around this problem. Where there is a wiil, there's a way!!! If food is generally accepted as better than powder, then work out some way to beat the problem!!

You all have read my daynas smoothie post?

http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2001

Well it is just as quick to drink as whey and DOES taste nice if made correctly!

I also make a drink made of 6 eggs, whisked then microwaved for 20-30 seconds and mixed with a little whey, water and sweetener. This is just as quick to drink.

I still maintain that most people can eat at least every 3 hours with a tablespoon of whey in between to top the amino pool if they really want to. Is it that most people are lazy in this day and age, not taking the time to prepare their meals the night before and put them in tupperware's LOL?

If the newbies here could get 150g from whole food ( which isnt hard IMO ), then 50g PWO from whey or the like, then they are eating pretty much what they need!! If they then want extra Kcals from a conveinient source, then drink some maltodextrine with squash for taste. Whey IMO is still overpriced because even though gram for gram, its cheaper than food, it still doesnt bennefit us in growth as well as food. If it doesnt make us grow as well as food then we are wasting our money! If it doesnt make us grow as well as food, and we still use it, then we are cheating ourselves!

I can understand it when a 22stone lump (and I know a few who do this) is eating 2 turkey breasts with 100g rice and 2 cans of tuna mixed in every 3 hours. These guys need to use whey etc cos they cant eat any more! Can the rest of us really say that we cant physically eat more, or again is it stubborn or laziness.

I am in no way saying that everyone is lazy, or arnt serious about nutrition, instead I'm asking people to really think if they can push themselves that little bit more, to get the most from real food because at the end of the day, its them that benefits.

Ok rant over, my last comment is that suups are supps, thats why they are called supps!! Still following me?..Good. They should never be used to replace a meal which is what I see all the time in diets. If people must use them then IMO whole food every 3 hours with 15-20g of whey sneaked in between may help top up aminos.

So one last thought for you all to ponder upon. If you were on a desert island for bodybuilders only, and were offerd 100kg of steak, or 100kg of whey, which would you choose to consume? I know whay I would choose for sure!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I totally agree with eating whole foods over the supps. Lets check out the fast foods while we are at it. You can down quite a few calories in a short period of time. But lets see how fast you can eat a big steak and bunch of broccoli. Not very fast. Grab some chips (empty calories) or eat an apple. You should see the kids in America now days. I just went to my daughters graduation and most of the kids look flabby or fat and out of shape.

Slam down a protein shake and how long is that supposed to last in your system..........not long. Eat a steak or a chicken breast, or turkey breast, that stuff sticks to the bones for a while. That is why the say post work out.  I find it so funny that man is trying to make somthing that God has perfected and make it better.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger, bumping your last


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree with the mentioned above that as a general rule whole, real, natural, hell even organic if you can afford it is better over protein supps.

HOWEVER.... I do believe PWO a protein shake is benificial. From my personal experience (which is admittidly low due to me being a wee nipper) slamming down a shake (Hydrolysed whey, malto, dextrose, glutamine and even some BCAA's if im feeling riskey) 1/2 during my w/o and 1/2 straight after helps no end with my recovery.

I have read many studies and can cite them if anyone interested which make interesting reading on this subject. If people worried about the extra cost this one shake after every w/o (4 shakes a week) a 5lb tub would last months, you can get malto and dextrose dirty cheap from home-brew shops.

I read so often on boards people discouraging newbies from PWO protein nutrition, 'wait till their more experienced', and I cannot see any logic to this. It benifits no matter what level of experience, when you first start some would argue thats when its most important, when you grow the most.

Hackskii try eating a apple 30 mins before your w/o, works great with a ECA too, gives me muchos energy.

Also agree with the fast food point, with the exception of being in town, needing to eat, wondering into burger king, 2 whopers toss the buns away, no fries. And you have a low carb, high protein, high fat atkin/keto friendly meal (only to be used in emergency situations). Also enjoying the grilled chicken mcdonalds salads of late.

To conclude completly agree with Jimmy protein shakes PWO and when you cannot face eating your 6th meal of food or your on the move.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

'Slam down a protein shake and how long is that supposed to last in your system..........not long. Eat a steak or a chicken breast, or turkey breast, that stuff sticks to the bones for a while. That is why the say post work out. I find it so funny that man is trying to make somthing that God has perfected and make it better.'

After a work out I want the protein to get out my system and into my muscles as quick as possible, the faster the better. Hence the reason I load my shakes with a variety of sugars.

As for the religious arguement...........no comment


----------

